# Shrimp anatomy questions



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have a few quick questions that I was wondering about so hopefully somebody can answer them. 

1. How often do shrimp molt?

2. Does a shrimp only grow after molting? 

3. Does a shrimp only grow once and then it waits until it molts again?

Thanks


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few quick questions that I was wondering about so hopefully somebody can answer them.
> 
> ...


interesting how i was wondering the same thing


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few quick questions that I was wondering about so hopefully somebody can answer them.
> 
> ...


1. Water changes, stress...I have not read a specific cycle for this.
2. It can get smaller after a molting if the water parameters are not correct, it is stressed.
3. ???


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

1. "How Often...": I do not know in nature, but in my breeding tanks, a molt is often brought on by a water change.

2. Yes.

3. Yes.

The molts are the way a shrimp or any crustacean (crabs molt too) gets larger. The shell does not grow. With each molt, the creature gets a bit larger.

Tom


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few quick questions that I was wondering about so hopefully somebody can answer them.
> 
> ...


1. About 30 times over in life time.
2. yes
3. From my observation, they seems can grow a bit more after some time they moult, their shell is not hard like crab.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

T_om said:


> 1. "How Often...": I do not know in nature, but in my breeding tanks, a molt is often brought on by a water change.


It seems not a good thing that shrimp molt after water change, do u add anti-cholrine? Seems that the volume of your WC is large.


----------

